# Please help me decide between two kitchen tables!



## beckington (Mar 1, 2004)

I'm trying to decide between two tables at Ikea. I can't go see them - the closest Ikea is about a 12-hour drive away - and there's really not a lot of other good choices in my local area for tables in my price range. I was at Ikea in June, but they didn't have a good selection at that particular store. Aaargh!

Ikea has 25% off home delivery until Sunday so I really need to make a decision about this! Please help! Choices are:

The Stornas table in antique stain
http://www.ikea.com/ca/en/catalog/products/40176846

- worry it's too rustic, too knotty, too dark
- like that it's chunky, but combined with above, might be too chunky?

OR

The Svalbo table
http://www.ikea.com/ca/en/catalog/products/80154569

- worry that it's too light, too blonde, though pics I've seen elsewhere online it doesn't look quite so bland
- wish it was chunkier, esp since wood is light
- safe choice - might not be a table that wows, but is unlikely to be too offensive
- $200 cheaper!

Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaargh!

We will also be redoing our kitchen next year but I don't want to wait that long for a new table. The new kitchen will have reasonably plain white cupboards, and likely wood flooring and black granite counter top. Not sure that either table really works great with black granite?

Either one can be sanded down and refinished at some point if we really don't like finish. So maybe chunkier is better because it has better structure to work with later on?

Oh, and the table I really like is this one:

http://www.ikea.com/ca/en/catalog/products/30116872

But because we plan on having a chair on each end (and then two along one side, so we don't need to keep pulling the table out for each meal) I decided this table wouldn't work for us since it has the bar going across each end - seems annoying for feet.

Should I flip a coin?! Does anyone have these tables? All opinions greatly appreciated - I'm obsessing over this and just need to make a decision!!

Thanks!


----------



## yeahwhat (Feb 10, 2007)

The stornas table looks much sturdier if you like to do things like knead bread or roll out dough on your table. I've seen them both (and the norden) in person recently since we were looking for a new table to go along with our new kitchen. I almost bought the norden table before finding one I liked more second hand.

My only problem with any of those tables is that you should know that pine is a soft wood and they are going to get lots of dents from kids playing with their forks, etc. You can easily dent them with a finger nail.


----------



## ChristyMarie (May 31, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *yeahwhat* 
My only problem with any of those tables is that you should know that pine is a soft wood and they are going to get lots of dents from kids playing with their forks, etc. You can easily dent them with a finger nail.

I was thinking that too. For a kitchen table that will get a lot of use, solid pine is going to get very banged up. It will show more with a darker finish but I like the chunkier table. It just looks more solid.


----------



## Three~Little~Birds (Jan 10, 2005)

I have the Norden table (bought 9 mnths ago). We love, love, love it!!
We have two chairs on each side an one on each end. The bar is in the way a bit, though, I agree.
The table is in the birch finish, which I also love. It has a modern, scandanavian feel to it.
What is the decor in your house like? Which chairs would you want to go with it? The price of the chairs can be more of a consideration than the table as they add up really fast. Also the styling of the chairs would be a consideration too.
Have fun!


----------



## ChetMC (Aug 27, 2005)

I like the Norden table best and the Stornas table the least.


----------



## beckington (Mar 1, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ChristyMarie* 
I was thinking that too. For a kitchen table that will get a lot of use, solid pine is going to get very banged up. It will show more with a darker finish but I like the chunkier table. It just looks more solid.

Dents and scratches in a table don't bother me so I'm not worried about that. It's a kitchen table - I'm not really precious about it, you know?

Three~Little~Birds - do you have the smaller Norden table (not the square one) with chairs on the end? At the 59 inch length? I'm curious if we could make do with chairs on the end with that because really it's the table I really like. I'm tempted, that's for sure!

The decor in my house is, uh, eclectic? Heh. The Norden table would def look good. The Stornas table is the riskiest, I think. The Svalbo table is just, well, fine, I imagine. Good point about the chairs. I did pick out chairs I liked for the Stornas but had trouble with the Svalbo. If we did go with Norden, I'd prob get the Norden bench for one length of the table, but the one along the wall that we don't plan on using much - it'd be handy for guests, who are normally kids! But not sure what chairs for the Norden - need to look at that! What chairs did you end up with, Three~Little~Birds?

Thanks for all the feedback!


----------



## mum4vr (Jan 31, 2007)

You should post a poll! haha

I really like the Norden, too. We have a table w similar cross bar, and 2 of us compete for that spot bc we like the "foot rest" the rest don't care,









If not the Norden, I like the Stornas better, but the half price is really tempting, too...

blessings


----------



## Think of Winter (Jun 10, 2004)

I have the Norden, and it looks brand new 6 mos later. I wouldn't get pine, myself.


----------



## yeahwhat (Feb 10, 2007)

As I said before, I almost bought the Norden table this summer, and I still really like it, although I was looking at the larger version. If you notice the size of the bench, 59", it's going to be as long as the table if you get a smaller one, so it won't be able to tuck it underneath the table to push it against the wall. Not to discourage you from buying it, since I think it's a pretty table and both it and the benches seem quite solid.


----------



## Three~Little~Birds (Jan 10, 2005)

We went with the Gilbert chairs, in white, actually. We like the look. We also bought the Norden buffet cabinet/shelves thingy so the chairs break up the look a bit.
http://www.ikea.com/ca/en/catalog/products/60059441

Our table is a 59" (just measured) with a large leaf to extend it even larger (maybe 50% - great for birthday parties!!).
We don't use the end seats on a regular basis (well, one end is a booster seat, actually), so it doesn't really bother us that the end seat has that foot thingy.


----------



## beckington (Mar 1, 2004)

mum4vr - Ooooh I like the foot rest idea! DH prob wouldn't, but maybe I'd just sit on the end and a kid at the other and that would work out OK then? I hope I'm not grasping at straws here, trying to make this table work! Heh.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *yeahwhat* 
If you notice the size of the bench, 59", it's going to be as long as the table if you get a smaller one, so it won't be able to tuck it underneath the table to push it against the wall.

Ah good point, thanks! Will prob not get the bench in that case and pull out random leftover chairs we have around the house when we need to use that side for guests.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Three~Little~Birds* 
We went with the Gilbert chairs, in white, actually. We like the look. We also bought the Norden buffet cabinet/shelves thingy so the chairs break up the look a bit.
http://www.ikea.com/ca/en/catalog/products/60059441

I like those chairs too! Though they might be a bit too modern for our house, not sure. Are they comfy? Are they strong, particularly for a tall overweight adult?









Three~Little~Birds - can I ask a favour? I'm trying to figure out how far chairs will stick out on the end when not in use and they've just been pushed back under the table as far as they will go - so not lifted up and front feet put over the bar. Our space on the ends is tight, and we don't mind it being tight when we are sitting at the table, but for the rest of the day I don't want the chairs in the way! Could you measure the distance from the end of the table to the bar at the bottom when it's at the 59 inch length? I just can't tell from the pictures if a regular size chair would fit there OK or not. I'd really appreciate it if you could! I'm obsessing over this in a bad way and need to make a decision! (I'd blame pregnancy and nesting, but I normally obsess over things anyhow!) If you have a chance, thanks so much!


----------



## Three~Little~Birds (Jan 10, 2005)

No problem. I obsessed about this purchase for about a year before making it, so I completely understand.







It's 6 3/4 inches from the cross bar to the end of the table. My chairs stick out about 13 inches from the end of the table, when pushed in completely. Not ideal, but not a problem for us. The chairs that I bought are stackable, tho, so we can stack them in the corner if need be. I should mention thought that my DH does not like to sit on the end (so he doesn't!). I am overweight and 5'4" and find them comfy. My DH is 6' and slim and finds them comfy too.

I really like the bench, too. I didn't go for it though because it can't be completely pushed in under the table IIRC. I have less room to spare there than on the ends, I guess...


----------



## beckington (Mar 1, 2004)

Thanks so much Three~Little~Birds! We've decided to go with the Norden, which I"m VERY happy about! We realized that with all our table options there was going to be something annoying to deal with, because of the space it's going in, so may as well go for the table we like best! YAY!









Still undecided about the chairs though. I do like the Gilbert but am worried about sturdiness. I suppose i could look at it as an incentive to lose weight?! Heh. The other ones I'm looking at are the Ingolf

http://www.ikea.com/ca/en/catalog/products/30125923

But I do find wooden chairs without any padding not particularly comfortable, and I don't really like the chair pads you can get to go with it. The Gilbert looks like it'd be the most comfortable, which is so important!

Anyhow, so that's my current dilemma. My other choice is to buy used chairs and refinish them at some point, but I know we'd take ages doing that. Thankfully the delivery sale ends today so I have to make a decision today!! Before I drive everyone nuts!!


----------



## beckington (Mar 1, 2004)

So I went to order a beautiful new Norden table for myself last night only to find out that Ikea has a new stupid policy where they don't ship dining tables!!!







Oooooooh I'm annoyed. I live in a retail wasteland and now even Ikea doesn't ship here!! All that time and energy put into figuring out what table for nothing.









Kijiji here I come, I think.

Bah!


----------



## Three~Little~Birds (Jan 10, 2005)

Oh - that's sooo disappointing. How are people supposed to buy their tables if they don't own a van or truck themselves?? It sounds like a bad decision on their part.
Could you rent a truck and bring it home yourself??


----------



## CookiePie (Jan 9, 2009)

We have the Norden ( the largest size) in our dining room & love it! We get so many compliments on it. We couldn't find a less expensive table of it's size & were concerned about the quality, & we aren't dissapointed! DH sits at the head every night for dinner & the bar doesn't bother him at all.


----------



## homemademom (Sep 25, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *beckington* 
Thanks so much Three~Little~Birds! We've decided to go with the Norden, which I"m VERY happy about! We realized that with all our table options there was going to be something annoying to deal with, because of the space it's going in, so may as well go for the table we like best! YAY!









Still undecided about the chairs though. I do like the Gilbert but am worried about sturdiness. I suppose i could look at it as an incentive to lose weight?! Heh. The other ones I'm looking at are the Ingolf

http://www.ikea.com/ca/en/catalog/products/30125923

But I do find wooden chairs without any padding not particularly comfortable, and I don't really like the chair pads you can get to go with it. The Gilbert looks like it'd be the most comfortable, which is so important!

Anyhow, so that's my current dilemma. My other choice is to buy used chairs and refinish them at some point, but I know we'd take ages doing that. Thankfully the delivery sale ends today so I have to make a decision today!! Before I drive everyone nuts!!









Okay, so we have a Norden and we started with Gilbert chairs. We're average size people, but those things do NOT hold up! The screws would just work themselves out and I'd find them on the floor on a regular basis, lol.

I love how the Norden looks, but I don't think it's as functional as it could be because of the bar. Even with the extension leaf, the three side chairs are right on top of eachother, and the end chairs are all roomy because it's a little too tight for two, but too big for one. Granted our new chairs are kind of chunky. But anyway, if you're family is not very big (we have four kids, so with guests, we have to oddly shove chairs around the table), it probably won't be too big of a deal.


----------



## beckington (Mar 1, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Three~Little~Birds* 
Oh - that's sooo disappointing.
Could you rent a truck and bring it home yourself??

No - it's too far away!







But a dear friend of mine (hi ChetMC!







) may have found a solution for me! Her parents are driving up at Christmas in their pick-up truck and might be able to bring it back for me!









Quote:


Originally Posted by *homemademom* 
Okay, so we have a Norden and we started with Gilbert chairs. We're average size people, but those things do NOT hold up! The screws would just work themselves out and I'd find them on the floor on a regular basis, lol.

Ah that's good to know, thanks!

So the saga continues! Hopefully I'll get my Christmas miracle, heh.


----------



## green_momma2007 (Jul 22, 2007)

The Stornas table.


----------



## Bamamom1965 (Sep 29, 2013)

Hello,

You may have already made your decision but we just assembled our Stornas antique stain extendable table and we LOVE it! It's a very warm color and very sturdy. If you are going to do your kitchen in black/white though, not sure this will fit in. I think it will fit in much better with warm color theme but like you said, you can always stain or paint it a different color.


----------

